# 10 gallon shrimp tank



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow taht looks great.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

The shrimp'll love it in there, the algae pads are cool and those rocks will get a nice coating of algae on them and they'll pick at those all day.

EDIT: Is that subwassertang!!! Dang I love that.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Yes that is subwassertang in between the rocks above the algae pads.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

This looks really nice! The flat marimo balls are a great idea and look so much better than the balls. Great job!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Digsy said:


> This looks really nice! The flat marimo balls are a great idea and look so much better than the balls. Great job!


Thanks! I agree. I think they look better than in the ball form. That nymphaea micrantha is what I got from you. I moved it and damaged it, but it's bouncing back. It did have all sorts of new leaves, but I really messed it up pulling it out of the substrate to move it. :icon_sad:

Quick question about it. How big to the leaves get and how tall?


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice tank! Did you wedge the subwassertang in between the rocks so it wouldn't float? You can also tie it to the rocks using fishing line or thread. Take a look at my 5 gal journal to see what I did if your interested in doing that... it looked amazing (something to ponder). Not sure if I just missed it, but what type of substrate do you have?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

frogmanjared said:


> Nice tank! Did you wedge the subwassertang in between the rocks so it wouldn't float? You can also tie it to the rocks using fishing line or thread. Take a look at my 5 gal journal to see what I did if your interested in doing that... it looked amazing (something to ponder). Not sure if I just missed it, but what type of substrate do you have?


Thanks! Yes I just wedged it in there. I just checked out your thread. Man that looked really good the way it spread out. I might try tying it, as it keeps getting popped out of place by nerites crawling on it. Or I might just superglue it. I read that works pretty well.

The substrate is black flourite sand.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

BradH said:


> Thanks! I agree. I think they look better than in the ball form. That nymphaea micrantha is what I got from you. I moved it and damaged it, but it's bouncing back. It did have all sorts of new leaves, but I really messed it up pulling it out of the substrate to move it. :icon_sad:
> 
> Quick question about it. How big to the leaves get and how tall?


I didn't even see it in there! Glad to hear it bounced back, they do seem to be pretty resilient! Well, eventually you're going to need at least a 55 gallon for that Nymphaea. :icon_eek: The leaves in my tank get around 5-6" and in my 29" tall tank, the leaves get up to 16-20" pretty quickly. The good news is, you have an excuse for another tank. 

You can trim the leaves back (as I do) to keep them from always reaching the surface but they will still outgrow your 10 gallon sometime in the near future.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Digsy said:


> I didn't even see it in there! Glad to hear it bounced back, they do seem to be pretty resilient! Well, eventually you're going to need at least a 55 gallon for that Nymphaea. :icon_eek: The leaves in my tank get around 5-6" and in my 29" tall tank, the leaves get up to 16-20" pretty quickly. The good news is, you have an excuse for another tank.
> 
> You can trim the leaves back (as I do) to keep them from always reaching the surface but they will still outgrow your 10 gallon sometime in the near future.



Wow!! I had no idea it would get that big. I thought maybe it was a small plant. haha I have a 29 gallon I can put it in.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a really nice simple layout. Very inspiring.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Well, this tank has gone to crap. lol My tylo snail ate most of the plants. The mayaca didn't live and I"m plagued by unwanted hitchhikers (planeria, detritus worms, some sort of copepod and hydra). The shrimp haven't reproduced at all, which makes me think it's the other critters keeping that from happening. I'm about to dose the tank with flubendazole and try to get it back on track.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

hey nice tank! how do you like the marimo balls? I have one in my 10 gallon right now. they are interesting little things aren't they

were you able to get the tank back on track?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

The rocks are soo fuzzy =) haha the shrimp will love it in there.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

AquaStudent said:


> hey nice tank! how do you like the marimo balls? I have one in my 10 gallon right now. they are interesting little things aren't they
> 
> were you able to get the tank back on track?


Thanks! I like them. I haven't got the tank back on track yet. I have been procrastinating and working on my 29 gallon tank. I plan on dosing the tank tomorrow with the stuff to get rid of the unwanted pest in there. Then probably next week, I'm going to rescape the tank. I'll post and update when I do.




.Mko. said:


> The rocks are soo fuzzy =) haha the shrimp will love it in there.


They pick at the marimo all day.

The shrimp seem happy and they molt quite often, but for some reason they aren't breeding. i haven't figure out why yet though. I think it might be related to the unwanted pests in the tank. I have some sort of copepod or something that is multiplying like crazy in there. Plus I have some planeria that I need to kill off.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

No pics, but I did take a quick little video of the tank currently. I also added some Honey Gouramis to the tank. 

http://youtu.be/qZrjhmh8t_0


----------



## Kisa (May 26, 2011)

Nice tank. The gouramis are pretty.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Kisa said:


> Nice tank. The gouramis are pretty.


Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How's it going?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Well, I sold almost all of the plants in there last week, so it's looking rather bare right now. The fish and shrimp get along fine. However, I'm not getting any berried shrimp anymore and this started way before the fish were added. I think it's because my gh had gotten really high. I keep doing water changes, but for some reason it's not lowering it. I'm about to switch to half tap and half ro water, so hopefully things will get better.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Your tap water has high GH? RO/distilled water would deffinately help with that. Btw I love how that small piece of xmass moss went from a tiny ball of moss to a monster moss.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice video and tank! Just can't see any shrimp 

How long have you had them? Usually ppl ship them as baby/juvies an it takes a couple months for them to start breeding.. Do you ever see any saddled? I mean I know they're yellows so it'll be kinda hard to tell, but that's the hint that berriedness will come soon!

Also, phone pics are totally fine as that's all I have too  lol


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

GDP said:


> Your tap water has high GH? RO/distilled water would deffinately help with that. Btw I love how that small piece of xmass moss went from a tiny ball of moss to a monster moss.


I just recently sold a bunch of xmas moss. It was filling up half of the tank. Also my valisneria nana was out of control in there. No my tap isn't super hard water, but my gh in the tank is 14 right now. I did a lot of top offs with tap and no water changes and it built it up. Then I started doing a lot of water changes, but the gh hasn't gone down at all. I'm not sure why cause I have been staying on top of the water changes every week. So I'm going to try to mix half and half. Interestingly enough though my kh doesn't go up.



HolyAngel said:


> Nice video and tank! Just can't see any shrimp
> 
> How long have you had them? Usually ppl ship them as baby/juvies an it takes a couple months for them to start breeding.. Do you ever see any saddled? I mean I know they're yellows so it'll be kinda hard to tell, but that's the hint that berriedness will come soon!
> 
> Also, phone pics are totally fine as that's all I have too  lol


LOL! I need to do another vid or some pics with the shrimp. I've had the shrimp for a year. I bought them as juvies. They didn't breed for a long time, then I lowered the temp. and they started breeding like crazy. I did have them breeding really good, until recently. And once I noticed they stopped, I checked my water parameters and the gh was really high. And it's not going down. So I'm just assuming that is the problem. I don't no for sure, but I think the water is too hard right now.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm, have you tested the rocks with vinegar to see if they react or not? they could possibly be leeching something into the water thats raising it as the water changes should lower it for sure if the tap is lower.. Could try distilled or RO water to lower it, either by themselves or mixed with your tap.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

You know, I feel like a complete idiot! lol I don't know why that slipped my mind. I bet it is the rocks. Thank you!!! I can't believe I never even thought about that, considering I did test some rocks that I was going to put in there one time. I just didn't test these. I'm about to do that.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Did a test on the rocks using vineger and muriatic acid and they are ok. Also, tested the gh and it is finally down. So I guess it was just me topping off with tap and possibly dosing too many ferts. But the kh never rose any. The shrimp still haven't started breeding again though.


----------

